# Game keeps crashing. Help



## samxmas (Aug 25, 2020)

I have experienced game crash over 10 times right now. It's frustrating because I'm in the middle of major island terraforming project. 

So the experience is like this. 

I did some activities, like digging fossil. But then I suddenly cannot move/progress, the screen didn't totally freeze, the "pikuw" sound when getting a fish/fossil is clipped but you can still the ambient background sound (like waterfall noise). You showed the fossil to the screen but the pop up message saying that you got the fossil didn't appear. After 10-20 seconds, the game crash and the apps closed. 

This can happen anytime in various activities

like when I walked, I suddenly stop on track. Then a few seconds later the game crashed

Other crash I've experienced is when I go:
Fishing
Talking to villager
Picking flower
Shopping. 

It always stop on track before crashing. 

Can anyone please help me with this? I appreciated it


----------



## squidney (Aug 25, 2020)

samxmas said:


> I have experienced game crash over 10 times right now. It's frustrating because I'm in the middle of major island terraforming project.
> 
> So the experience is like this.
> 
> ...


how much space does you switch have? you may need an sd card, not positive. Also, is your town filled with stuff where it makes your game laggy?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



squidney said:


> how much space does you switch have? you may need an sd card, not positive. Also, is your town filled with stuff where it makes your game laggy?


like filled with TOO much stuff


----------



## samxmas (Aug 25, 2020)

squidney said:


> how much space does you switch have? you may need an sd card, not positive. Also, is your town filled with stuff where it makes your game laggy?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> ...


My internal storage space is 17,7 GB and I have a 256 GB SD card with 15 GB storage left. 

I don't think I have too many furniture laying around and makes the town laggy. I just started reorganizing the town. When I looked at my friend's town, they had like caesar statue, moon, and every villager house is paved and decorated. My friend never experienced any crash (although this is before the patch as he never played again)

Although on the left of my sister's house, there's a outdoor bath and shell partition around it. When I came to that place, it suddenly gone (not loaded yet), and after 10 second loading delay, all the partition and the outdoor bath appears


----------



## hellFlower (Aug 25, 2020)

do you have a digital or physical copy of ACNH? if it's digital it's possible that some of the games files have been corrupted. even if it's physical the downloaded game updates could be corrupted too.

i'm not sure if ACNH has this (since i'm currently playing and can't be bothered to save and close lol), but i'm able to check the other games on my switch for corrupted data. it's under system > software > (insert game here) > check for corrupt data. if it doesn't, then just delete and redownload i guess.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 25, 2020)

hellFlower said:


> do you have a digital or physical copy of ACNH? if it's digital it's possible that some of the games files have been corrupted. even if it's physical the downloaded game updates could be corrupted too.
> 
> i'm not sure if ACNH has this (since i'm currently playing and can't be bothered to save and close lol), but i'm able to check the other games on my switch for corrupted data. it's under system > software > (insert game here) > check for corrupt data. if it doesn't, then just delete and redownload i guess.



This is likely the solution to your problem. Your other option is to fully uninstall the game, and reinstall it (you should not lose your saved data, though I am not 100% sure). There's only three other things that I can think of that is causing your problem and those are:

1. VERY niche glitch in the game and you managed to find it, which I personally find unlikely. 
2. Your console modded in some way and is causing issues, which I find unlikely. Though if it is, then this could be causing the issue as well due to not doing it right. 
3. Your SD card is damaged somehow and is failing to read when you do certain things (somewhat likely).

So yeah, check for corrupted data and if that doesn't work, reinstall the software.


----------



## samxmas (Aug 25, 2020)

hellFlower said:


> do you have a digital or physical copy of ACNH? if it's digital it's possible that some of the games files have been corrupted. even if it's physical the downloaded game updates could be corrupted too.
> 
> i'm not sure if ACNH has this (since i'm currently playing and can't be bothered to save and close lol), but i'm able to check the other games on my switch for corrupted data. it's under system > software > (insert game here) > check for corrupt data. if it doesn't, then just delete and redownload i guess.


I have a digital copies of ACNH. 

I did a corrupt file search just like you've said and you're right!



https://imgur.com/3gQe2Rp


Now I have to redownload all the game. Thank you very much, you've been very helpful!


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 25, 2020)

samxmas said:


> I have a digital copies of ACNH.
> 
> I did a corrupt file search just like you've said and you're right!
> 
> ...



Woo! There we go. Seems like your game failed to load properly at some point, and became corrupted. Now you know what to do if it happens again!

However, if it happens again (for any game, including ACNH), I would recommend a fresh reinstall of the software.


----------



## samxmas (Aug 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Woo! There we go. Seems like your game failed to load properly at some point, and became corrupted. Now you know what to do if it happens again!
> 
> However, if it happens again (for any game, including ACNH), I would recommend a fresh reinstall of the software.


Thank you very much! 
Yeah the system immediately deletes the ACNH game without my consent lol, and so I must redownloaded it. I haven't got any more crashes now. Really glad this community is very helpful


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 26, 2020)

samxmas said:


> Thank you very much!
> Yeah the system immediately deletes the ACNH game without my consent lol, and so I must redownloaded it. I haven't got any more crashes now. Really glad this community is very helpful



Ah, right. Forgot corrupted data forces a complete reinstall. What I _meant_ to say was if the problem persists, it may be an issue with the SD card if you use one so replacing it would likely solve the issue... or the console if you don't use an SD card. (hopefully the console one never happens!)


----------



## samxmas (Aug 26, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Ah, right. Forgot corrupted data forces a complete reinstall. What I _meant_ to say was if the problem persists, it may be an issue with the SD card if you use one so replacing it would likely solve the issue... or the console if you don't use an SD card. (hopefully the console one never happens!)


Ahh gotcha. I will try and see if the problem is completely gone or not in the future. Thanks again!


----------



## bam94- (Aug 26, 2020)

samxmas said:


> Thank you very much!
> Yeah the system immediately deletes the ACNH game without my consent lol, and so I must redownloaded it. I haven't got any more crashes now. Really glad this community is very helpful


Did this delete your save data or did it just delete and reinstall the game from your home screen?


----------



## Starboard (Aug 27, 2020)

bam94- said:


> Did this delete your save data or did it just delete and reinstall the game from your home screen?


I'm also curious, can the Switch delete all your data without your consent? Now I'm scared something will corrupt in my game...


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 27, 2020)

Glad you sorted it out did your date save or did you have to back it up


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm glad you found the root of the problem! is it okay now? this is _exactly _why cloud saves is important. i know they were concerned with security measure but nintendo needs to relax. hackers will keep hacking and will always find a way, regular players like us won't find a way to salvage our islands in case of corruption or machine fault.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Aug 27, 2020)

Also curious to know if all save data was still intact when you reinstalled the game, please!


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 27, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> Also curious to know if all save data was still intact when you reinstalled the game, please!



Save data should remain intact, checking for corrupted data just makes it check a server for file differences and if one or more is found, it uninstalls the game and redownloads it.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 27, 2020)

This has never happened to me and I have a LOT of stuff on my island.

The only reasonable answer would be that your Nintendo Switch is garbage and you need a new one if you want to properly enjoy the game.
Sorry to sound so blunt and sorry about your switch but really tho...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

wait maybe im wrong


----------

